# Is there anyway to preserve paint that is trying to flake?



## Coaster Brake (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a mid 30's schwinn motorbike that the white accents are trying to flake off, just today I lost a good chunk out of one of the diamonds on the seat post tube for no apparent reason.
Is there anything I can do?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 13, 2012)

not much. the paint is loosing adheasion for some reason. more than likely it could be  the age of the paint. if you put something on it it might pull more paint off. might try something that ill help keep the paint "fresh" with a wax coating.


----------

